# Small Country's Cruzin and Qin



## Bill The Grill Guy (Nov 5, 2007)

or what ever it gets called poll:  Of course we are planning on full sanctioning in 2009.

July 18th, 19th 2008 in beutiful Central VA

Would you come if this event does not get sanctioned?

Would you pay $150 entrance fee?  This will give you a 20x20 space.  We are working on the details for prize money this year too.  This is what I have in mind for prize money:
Grand Champion $500 plus trophie
Reserve GC $300 plus trophie
1st place all 4 catigories $300 plus trophie
2nd place all 4 catigories $200 plus trophie
3rd place all 4 $100

Can you commit to this?


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Nov 5, 2007)

I believe that is the same weekend as the Franklin Pa. contest.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Nov 5, 2007)

I would consider the trip on a few things;

1) wife and kidless

2) not dragging my smoker 750 miles

3) helping out with someone who needs an extra hand

4) larry buys me a beer

I considered this last year and will seriously consider attending this year. I can help out with an entry fee if like mentioned before someone needs an extra hand


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 6, 2007)

you know I can see this growing into a huge contest in a few years.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2007)

I could see me attending.


----------



## Rag1 (Nov 6, 2007)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> I believe that is the same weekend as the Franklin Pa. contest.



I'd be in if it didn't conflict with Franklin.


----------



## Gary in VA (Nov 6, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> you know I can see this growing into a huge contest in a few years.



so... ask off of work NOW Cappie so you can say that you were there the first year and how wonderful it was to be a part of such a wonderful contest. 

the choice is yours.. come on your own...

or.. are we will come down there and kidnap you and drag you up here so you can be Larry's boy toy.


----------



## john pen (Nov 7, 2007)

Yes...will beer be included in the entrance fee ?


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Nov 7, 2007)

john pen said:
			
		

> Yes...will beer be included in the entrance fee ?



Larry is providing the beer.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 12, 2007)

****** I need to start saving up now.  Looks like I'm buying alot of beer!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Nov 12, 2007)

Rob said:
			
		

> sorry forgot to ask who's the repp?



I have talked to John Bush about reping the contest.  He has sent me a lot of info on sanctioning.  Still not sure if I will get it sanctioned in 08 but it will be run by KCBS rules.


----------

